
Down the Mighty Columbia River, Where a Power Struggle Looms - kbrosnan
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/07/28/us/columbia-river-privatization.html
======
kbrosnan
Privatization of the Bonneville dam's power distribution network will affect
major tech companies such as Amazon, Google, Facebook and others with data
centers in the PNW. The dams currently sell power at the cost of generation.

